

Rate my startup: www.askforadeal.com - jasonmcalacanis

Put two developers @ Mahalo on this domain name I bought after interviewing Andrew Mason of Groupon. Concept is simple: socially shame/inspire companies into giving you a deal.&#60;p&#62;Please give brutal honest feedback.
======
keesj
Interesting idea. Great name. Okay logo. Decent site design (I'd strip all the
unnecessary stuff though.)

The first thing I asked myself when visiting the site was: do these companies
notice? My gut reaction is: probably not.

You will want to positively answer that question with some testimonials, or an
overview of "granted deals", etc. Currently it just feels like a site with a
bunch of people asking for free stuff.

Also, you could go even more Groupon-like by having people join in on an "Ask
For A Deal" so it's not just one person asking, but a group of people. This
will be a lot more interesting for companies as well and incentivizes users to
spread the word about the deal they are asking for.

A company could respond: if you get 100 people to enter the deal I'll make it
happen. Essentially you would be creating a self-service version of Groupon
where the users are in control of what deals will be up there. Groupon meets
Digg?

Marc Köhlbrugge

~~~
jeffepp
Agree this makes the most sense. However, I would argue there is some social
value for each company each time a person says they are interesting in
spending XX at a certain company.

Ultimately, they should place some value on that (perhaps, not a 25% discount
though)

------
ryschill
Possible game changer: Instead of guessing at the cross hairs of price to
volume, vendors can actually hear the consumer's opinion real time (not after
a month of testing). Instead of running a/b testing, they can begin to see
outliers and future trends. They can learn consumer behavior by responding to
back channel offers from consumers and then roll out appropriately with sales
according to offers received. The nice thing is the control instead of turning
over your inventory to a third party liquidation specialist that is going to
make a margin on all the down channel overstock. It allows all vendors to have
a certain outlet/flash possibility and increases engagement and page views.
This isn't a site though, it's a button or meebo like bar that you can send
data back when you're on the product page to the vendor letting them know
you'll buy at $x price. The key would be the right amount of engagement and
feedback from the vendor. If nothing happens after the offer is made (ie
counter offers, other similar offers, something) then I think users don't
engage.

------
andrewhillman
I think this concept could work best if you created a list of companies (Best
Buy, Starbucks, Barnes & Noble) who are willing to look at submitted deals.
Put up 5-10 companies who agree to be listed and say the following companies
are accepting "pitches" for deals and will select the best suggested deal as
they see fit. (could have voting of some sort as well).

User chooses "Best Buy" and submits the following deal suggestion: "$5 dollar
gift card with $20 purchase." If Best Buy accepts the Suggested Deal it will
occur the following week. (a week of hype could help spread the word that a
deal is coming) If Best Buy reject the Suggested Deal then they keep receiving
new ones. The good thing is that most big companies have a dept thinking up
promo deals for the weekly circulars.

Ironic... I am suggesting a biz model for a suggest a deal concept site. I'd
like 5% of the company if you go with this "suggestion." ;) Accept my idea.
Best of luck.

~~~
chuckywhat
Partners willing to listen AND listing deals granted will prove how useful
this service is. Add both now.

------
bgnm2000
Design could definitely use some work before I'd use it. But I really dig the
concept. Might be more effective with a more focused selection to help get
traction... such as - this (week/day/month) most users wanted a deal from X -
and that's all the site focuses on. Where the same company can't be chosen
more than once every few months.

------
pjy04
I doubt it'll work very successfully. Who knows, maybe the response from
retailers will work...

1\. Stores will have to be proactive and look and monitor these deals on a
daily basis. This is your biggest risk factor. The reason why Groupon/Social
Buy works is the ability to create deals for users instead of the other way
around.

2\. Quality of the deal is dependent on the user and their desire to get the
highest percentage off. Most users are going to optimize for their own best
outcome and thus be disappointed when their 80% off coupon does not get
through.

3\. Once a retailer does a deal at 50% off or higher, it's going to set the
bar at that level for other consumers expecting the same or better deal the
next time it comes around.

~~~
travisfischer
Thanks for the great feedback. You make some good points. We have some tricks
up our sleeves to deal with some of what you bring up. Current version is what
we consider a minimum viable product. Thanks for the response. We are
listening carefully.

------
bgifford
I think that while the concept is interesting, and there are a few competitors
that exist already such as groupon that give discounts through large purchase,
I wonder if the companies will notice. To me, it feels like many people
sending a lot of noise to the seller asking for really unrealistic demands,
and sets an expectation with the user that the site will be able to somehow '
get that deal '. While there is value with a name up on a social platform
spurring others to get interested, really, I doubt until I see some actual
results, that companies will take much notice and provide discounts. Good idea
though!

~~~
bgifford
Also, it'd be great to see latest deals that were accepted by companies in a
ticker scroll or something. Otherwise, it feels like a shot in the dark.

------
layzphil
"Over Half off huh? Why not! Anythings possible."

Should be Anything's.

Like the idea but strikes me it will be hard for a lot of companies to give
custom deals without rewriting their backend. And even if you do give custom
deals - how do you align the deal asker's twitter account to their account on
your site (assuming not everyone has super zeitgeisty social logins)?

------
jeffepp
Seems like a cool app. For such a nice looking UI the company logos on the
bottom look awful.

~~~
adyda
It's because they are pulling in the small image and than scaling it up
instead of using the bigger one and scaling it down.

One they use:
[http://a3.twimg.com/profile_images/1181691748/vs_black_logo_...](http://a3.twimg.com/profile_images/1181691748/vs_black_logo_normal.jpg)

One they should use:
[http://a3.twimg.com/profile_images/1181691748/vs_black_logo....](http://a3.twimg.com/profile_images/1181691748/vs_black_logo.jpg)

------
ivey
Clickable link: <http://askforadeal.com/>

------
ash11
I don't think its a good idea. If you have enough people asking for a deal, it
probably means the offering from that merchant is already in demand, thus no
incentive for them to offer a significant discount on their services or
product.

~~~
cbedgood
I disagree--and think that merchants can actually make themselves more in
demand by couponing. Look at Bed, Bath and Beyond. Hugely popular, in-demand
merchant that coupons the hell out of their customer base, which has only had
the effect of earning them serious loyalty. Solid discounts on top of great
customer service helped them stay afloat even as Linens n' Things (their one-
time major competitor) was folding during the height of the recession. They've
also established themselves as the go-to store for registries (61% of couples
who created wedding registries in 2010 signed up at BB&B). I think they'll
keep couponing, keep growing and start to take more of the market share from
coupon-shy Target in the kitchen and bedding categories.

------
kevwood
You need to hire a sales team to contact the companies and inform them 500 or
1000 people would like a deal. Sell the companies on the deals.

------
dlapiduz
Did you get any responses from the companies? It would be interesting to see
their reaction to people asking for coupons.

------
gvoloshin
like the concept a lot.

~~~
JamesDB
good concept, agree the logos at the bottom cheapen the site. Perhaps have
them in greyscale as well, most would recognise those logos without the
colours

